# Put your nose to the grindstone



## swizzle (May 6, 2011)

I wonder what that means? Why would you want a sharp pointy nose. Oh well anyways. I dug this little 10" tonight. I really like it and want to display it. My main question is how? It will most likely end up out in the flower bed and I want to display the whole thing. Any ideas? Swiz


----------



## cyberdigger (May 6, 2011)

Well, you could keep it in your oven and make a bunch of nice pizza donuts.. or keep it in your car's spare tire compartment (when your mechanic sees that he'll die laffing) ..just set it on the coffee table.. a remote stand..  [8|]  .....


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 6, 2011)

Swiz,...I keep them when I find them too,...How about displaying it on a simple horseshoe shaped 'stand' made from black iron pipe and fittings?  Just make a "U" shaped assembly and stick the ends in the dirt or a bag of sakrete...(I keep them for tombstones for the housepets eventual demise...[] They are fairly easy to carve a name into) I've even seen the larger ones used to mark peoples graves.


----------



## swizzle (May 6, 2011)

I like the mechanic trick. I may have to try that on my dad tomorrow. lol. I was thinking about that too Joe. I love seeing the old mill stones kinda propped up on a mound of dirt with small flowers all around them. I'll figure it out. How many of these have you dug Joe? This is my first one. Swiz


----------



## surfaceone (May 6, 2011)

> It will most likely end up out in the flower bed and I want to display the whole thing. Any ideas?


 
 Hey Swiz,

 Nice one. You could have a little rock garden thing going on. I keep mine out back with the petrified wood.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 7, 2011)

> How many of these have you dug Joe? This is my first one. Swiz


 
 Swiz...I have half of one like yours,...2/3rds of a thinner bevel edged 24"stone , and an entire 30" with axle shaft still attached,...I'll get a few pics in the next couple of days for you...


----------



## swizzle (May 7, 2011)

Sweet stone surfaceone and thanx Joe I'd love to see those stones. Swiz


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 7, 2011)

Swizz,use the front forks of an old bicycle to mount that bugger.[8|]


----------



## swizzle (May 7, 2011)

I actually think that I'm going to try to make a primitive looking wheelbarrow and put a potted plant or 4 in it. I think that using the stone for the front wheel will look awesome. When I get it made I'll post some pics. Swiz


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 7, 2011)

Check the cop cycle out,you got an oldddddddd  thing there man!!!  [8D]


----------



## swizzle (May 7, 2011)

I told my dad that I dug the oldest tire that I've dug to date. He says, "Oh yeah what does it go to a model T a Model A?". I told him nope that I think that its older and as I was pulling it out of the van I told him that I think its Fred Flintstone's Wheelbarrow Tire. He got quite a kick out of it. Looks like I'll have to show him the picture of the motorcycle now. Thanx for the laugh Rick. Swiz


----------



## toddrandolph (May 7, 2011)

I use the smaller ones like that as a walkway in my herb garden, they look really nice till later in the summer when the plants grow over them, the larger ones I lean against the house foundation. We have a lot of those around here as Berea, Ohio is where many of the sandstone grindstones were quarried and made. It's hard work carrying them out of the woods but well worth it.


----------



## swizzle (May 7, 2011)

My dad told me about the one my gramps used. He had a tin can wired up to it somehow so that when he would peddle to turn the stone the can of water would automatically keep the stone wet. The next one on my to dig bucket list is a mill stone for grinding wheat. Yeaaahhhh one of the big boys. I'd love a few of those for the flower bed. Swiz


----------



## RedGinger (May 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> .(I keep them for tombstones for the housepets eventual demise...[] They are fairly easy to carve a name into)


 
 How cheerful! Not.  Geez.  They are NEVER going to die!


----------



## RedGinger (May 8, 2011)

How about making a sundial out of it?  I'm not sure how you could do that, but it looks like a good shape for one.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 8, 2011)

My dad told me about the one my gramps used. He had a tin can wired up to it somehow so that when he would peddle to turn the stone the can of water would automatically keep the stone wet. 
 [/quote] 


 I used to have one Swiz, used it for sharpening axes, lawnmower blades etc...My brother tossed it when I moved away...[>:]


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 8, 2011)

Here's the ones I have Swiz... This one I think came out of a privy Fred was digging with us, on an empty lot last fall.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 8, 2011)

Here's one I found at the base of an old apple tree, a few weeks ago w/ Penn Digger...


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 8, 2011)

oops,... pic


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 8, 2011)

Here's the intact one with axle shaft and pulley still on it....The rest of the axle protrudes into the bucket....


----------



## swizzle (May 8, 2011)

Those look like some heavy suckers. I hope you didn't have to carry them far. Those are definitely sweet. Hey Red if I find another one then the sundial idea sounds awesome. Either that or rip the wheelbarrow apart and make that Flintstone's cops motorcycle. Swiz [8D]


----------

